# Garrett



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Garrett was born 7-11-03. A little small at 4lb 15oz but we're all doing great!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)




----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Kuan,

My blessings to you,your wife and your beautiful addition.


Brad


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear kuan,
congratulations!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh Kuan, he's so cute!:smiles: 
Thanks so much for including all of us.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Many, many congratulations! 

Here's :beer: to you and your family!

All the best,
Jim


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for the kind thoughts everyone! Now... if I could find a chefcoat which fits... 

Kuan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What wonderful news, kuan. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Congrats!!! May this new, little one bring joy and happiness to you and your family!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations! He's adorable! :bounce:

I hope Garrett and his mom are doing well. 

Hey, they make kid-sized scrubs, why not kid-sized chef coats and toques, too?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Just a few days old and he's already stealing everyone's hearth!


Congratulations Kuan!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Congratulations Heidi and Kuan. And would you look at all that hair!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yeah, what a cute little coconut!!  

May he bring you much happiness.


(At last, the suspense is over.  )


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations Kuan! I really like his name.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You say that now. Wait until he grows up to be 6'-6" 245 lbs and eating you out of house and home! 
Many congratulations and enjoy the journey, it's bound to be a good one!


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Congrads, Wow Lots of hair. They grow up fast so enjoy. Theres nothing so wonderful. Congrads


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

http://www.uniforms4you.com/kids.html here you go kuan,,,, congrats.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Blessings to you all. What a cutie!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Congratulations Kuan,i`ve just seen the photo of your son.What a winner he is!!
BTW,you may not have much trouble finding a chef`s jacket for him but i think his job interview will be interesting.


----------

